# how to put the device into hibernation or sleep mode?



## Samson_tlt (Mar 30, 2021)

When you press the power button, only the TV turns on and off. The set-top box works constantly without turning off or going into sleep mode. There is no CEC mode on the TV. As I understand it, Tivo goes to sleep only through CEC. But what if there is no CEC?


----------



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

I assume you’re talking about the TS4K? If you have multiple TVs each running a wireless streaming device from your router then you’ll want to stop streaming from the TS4K before you turn off the TV. Press the circle button under the rewind/back button to bring the device to the TiVo Home Screen first, then turn it off. This will free up bandwidth for other wireless devices.

If you only have the TS4K it doesn’t matter if it keeps running, sleep mode isn’t necessary.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

The update they are rolling out will turn it off with the tv.

The Latest Updates to TiVo Stream 4K -


----------



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

I should have added that it doesn't really matter if you leave the TS4K running (streaming) so long as you only have one streaming device _*and*_ your ISP doesn't cap your data (i.e. limit your bandwidth or charge extra for high use)&#8230;


----------

